# Why Sucking in Lower Lip?



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

My 12 week old DS has been doing this thing for the past week - sucking in his lower lip, keeping it sucked in while drooling and seeming vaguely distressed (or, I'm reading it as "vaguely distressed"...DH said it seemed like DS was trying to make a new sound). He's been very drooly and doing lots of finger/hand sucking for the past 3 weeks or so (drooly for more like 5 weeks). This is too young for teething, right?

Is sucking in the lower lip a thing that lots of babies do? What's it about?


----------



## echoecho1528 (Jul 29, 2008)

My 8 mo. DD does this as well. I'm not really sure what it is about. She started doing it about two months ago and just last week got her first tooth. So, I'm not sure that it is teething related.


----------



## desamom (May 23, 2008)

My DD started to do this before she got teeth (her first two came in around 5 months), but I think she also did it because she was just discovering her mouth. I have a friend with a baby who is a few weeks younger than mine (now 6.5 months old) who does the same thing, so pretty normal baby stuff!!


----------



## studentmidwifemama (Oct 13, 2008)

My babe did this around that age too. I just assumed she was discovering her mouth and making new sounds. She drooled a bunch during that time but she still has no teeth. Curious little people they are!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Both my kids went through sucking-in-the-lip phases, both top and bottom. They got over it after a month or so. I think they just discover new things they can do with their bodies and do it all the time as they learn.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, mine does this too, sucks it in and says "mmmmmmmm"...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Lina did that from birth to about 2 weeks. We were like







when she stopped because it had made her do this adorable little poof-poof-poof while she slept. It'd be cool if she started up again.


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

Zakiah does this too. For her, it's related to teething.


----------



## WyattsMom2008 (May 9, 2008)

Wyatt does this. dh thinks he does it to keep the drool from running down his chin.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

it's teething and learning about new ways to make noise and move their lips arounds







my 9 mo old does it.


----------



## chio88 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine, does that too. I think it's just a phase. Because my DD went through that too.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

I think in Happiest Baby it says that babies to this to soothe themselves.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GISDiva* 
Yep, mine does this too, sucks it in and says "mmmmmmmm"...

Same here, only he sucks in the top lip! It's pretty cute.


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

Eyal has done different versions of baby-sucky-face since about 8 weeks, starting in his sleep. First it was more of a fish face, then he started sucking in his upper lip. Now he covers his upper lip with his tongue and sucks. I think he does it because nursing is so comforting, why not try it without the boob? Totally normal and completely adorable.


----------



## AKA_PI (Oct 16, 2007)

LO will be 12 weeks on Monday (geez time has flown by!) and he does this all the time while cooing and talking. He drools alot too but I haven't checked for teeth yet.


----------

